# edingbourh stay?



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

hi

we dont go away much and would like to visit edingbourgh for a week......how much would people expect to pay hotels wise? i looked at Holiday Inn and its like £100 a nite.....thats £700 on hotel alone.....

...what am i doing wrong? 

can anyone offer any tips?


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Have you looked at any B&Bs or guesthouses?


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

I would definitely look at a b&b or guesthouse.  My husband worked in Edinburgh last year and stayed in a guest house which was fab, very friendly owners and bus stops just outside to take you into city centre, 10 mins max on bus and run very frequently. Think it was called Glen livet house but will check with dh and let you know.  Edinburgh is my favourite city hope you have a lovely time

Xx


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

It is glenlivet house on St johns road their website is www.glenlivethouseedinburgh.co.uk

Xx


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

thanks everyone - still trying to choose so thanks s4rah i will look up that guest house, always nice to go when someone has recommended.

and do you know right how much i LOOOOOVE this site, i posted this question on money saving expert sites and all they commented on was the fact i spelt edinbough wrong.....so thot i would do it here to and guess what....nothing, just help, just kind help as you all knew what i ment and didnt need to be shot down on the spelling!

i love you all!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Might be a bit late but booking.com has some amazing apartments to rent very cheaply for the wk!! Most are on the royal mile and come with kitchen/living room etc    Hope it helps hun 


Sam xXx


----------

